# My Odds for Tips



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Ratings: Chances:
4.96-4.98 = 75%
4.93-4.95 = 50%
4.90-4.92= 25%
Very narrow band.

Not saying ratings 4.99-5.0 or below 4.90 are non-tippers. They may. But the odd is less than 25%.

What’s yours?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft 50%
Uber 25%


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

What rating are you referring to? The passengers rating, the rating the passenger gave you for the trip, or the drivers rating?


----------

